# Engine Pictures



## Stan (Jan 8, 2008)

This is the Stirling from Home Shop Machinist (HSM) a year ago that has received alot of controversy on the BBS. I noticed some errors in the drawings (fortunately before I cut the metal) and things like bearings came out of my junk boxes but it runs happily on the alcohol burner at over 300 RPM.












This the Tesla Turbine from HSM some years ago (also modified) that runs without vibration at 9k RPM. I don't know what its max speed would be. It is supposed to produce 3/4 HP.











I think this Fire Eater came out of HSM as well. No warm up time required. Just put the flame beside the hole and turn the flywheel.






I seem to hit a wall. Page full?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work stan.A thread can only be sobig you may have to do multiple posts.
Tin


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful stuff Stan! That flame-licker really trips my trigger. Could you tell me where to get the plans and approx. how much?


----------



## Stan (Jan 8, 2008)

Dickeybird: It was in HSM quite a few years ago but look at the topic "Another Flame Licker Engine" in the plans section of this board. That is the same engine and apparently the plans are on a link.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 8, 2008)

Its nice to see all this fine work by others...here are some of mine over the years...







 Elmer's Wobble Plate Engine






 Jerry Howell's "Vintage" Sterling






 Tiny Power #104 w/ PM Research Dynamo






 Phillip Duclos' Fire Eater


----------



## cfellows (Jan 8, 2008)

What a wonderful collection of engines! Very nice work... I can see I need to try harder! :-\

Chuck


----------



## SandyC (Jan 8, 2008)

wlindiii..... don't be modest.... a terrific set of engines, and extremely well made.

I will have to get my finger out now.... ;D 

Keep happy.

SandyC


----------



## SandyC (Jan 8, 2008)

???

Sorry guys, got that a bit mixed up..... Stan's and wlindiii's pics all together... the same compliments apply to you both... great work.

SandyC.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 8, 2008)

Love the turbine! wouldn't mind building one of those. Anyone know what back issue of HSM?

Great work Stan!

Eric


----------



## Stan (Jan 8, 2008)

Eric: According to the HSM web site the Tesla Turbine project started in the August-September 2001 issue and ran for five issues.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Stan! I am going to order a bunch of back issues this week and will add this to the list.

Eric


----------



## Stan (Jan 9, 2008)

Eric and anyone else building the Tesla Turbine: The turbine has no blades and depends on the surface tension (may not be the correct term) of the rotating discs. The author recommends polishing the discs you make. At a scrap metal place I used to buy from, I found some mirror polished stainless steel in about .050 thickness. This has worked very well and after many years (since 2001) it still runs well. Assembling the rotor assembly is painstaking work and one would not want to have to take it apart to re-polish the discs.


----------

